# Am Wende in Roermond??????



## naish (13. Juli 2005)

Tach zusammen,

werden am Wochenende von Samstag bis Sonntag in Roermond die Plaasen unsicher machen...

Wer von Euch ist noch da?????Vielleicht klapptja mal ein spontan Treffen am Abend bei Marina zum grillen???oder aufm Wasser???????

Gruss Naish Marcel


----------



## krauthi (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

hallo marcel  leider suchst du dir immer das falschen wochenende aus  

kann leider  nicht da wir  einen geburtstag  zu feiern haben  werde  wenn alles klappt   von montag bis mittwoch in marina oolderhuuske sein   zum zelten und angeln mit meinem sohn 



 wünsche dir trotzdem viel spaß  und viel erfolg   

gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

schade aber auch. Dann muss ich die zander und hechte wohl wieder alleine fangen |muahah: 


sonst keiner unterwegs am wende?????????????


ach was kostet eigentlich ein zelt auto und angeln an der maas bei marina???????


----------



## NilsS (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Jau, schade, leider auch schon verplant, hole aus HH mein neues Böötchen ab. Vielleicht schaffen mers, es nächste Woche in NL ins Wasser zu bringen. Mal schauen.

Gruss, Nils.


----------



## thefish (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Mahlzeit!
Ich werde sehr warscheinlich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, von Samstag bis Sonntag mit meiner Freundin in Roermond ein kleines Nachtangeln verantstalten.

Direkt an der Maas in Roermond auf der langen Landzunge bei de Weert.

Kanst ja mal winken, wenn du vorbei kommst!

Grüße#h


----------



## naish (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit!
> Ich werde sehr warscheinlich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt, von Samstag bis Sonntag mit meiner Freundin in Roermond ein kleines Nachtangeln verantstalten.
> 
> Direkt an der Maas in Roermond auf der langen Landzunge bei de Weert.
> ...


 
klar winke ich mal. kannst ja mal nachnem alten blau weissen gfk boot ausschau halten. an der seite steht angelfreunde kleinebroich in schwarz:q :q 

und wenn wir nen kühles bier bekommen halten wir auch mal an. fürs wende haben sie gutes wetter angesagt. 

gruss naish marcel


----------



## thefish (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Na mal sehen, ob das mit dem Bierchen klappt!

Werde so um 17 Uhr dort sein. Bei mir lauert ein kleiner schwarzer Labrador.

Einfach winken!

Grüße #h


----------



## naish (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

winken werde ich tun. haben jetzt nur ein großes boot geliehen mit schlafkojen ) falls du uns nicht siehst. versuch ich dir mein grundblei vor den kopf zu schmeissen )

grüße und petri heil zusammen


----------



## thefish (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*



			
				naish schrieb:
			
		

> winken werde ich tun. haben jetzt nur ein großes boot geliehen mit schlafkojen ) falls du uns nicht siehst. versuch ich dir mein grundblei vor den kopf zu schmeissen )
> 
> grüße und petri heil zusammen


 
Wehe du triffst meinen Hund! |evil: 

Fahre so um 15 Uhr hier los. Muss dann noch eben beim Angelladen in Roermond ein bisschen shoppen.
Ich denke, ich bin so um 17 Uhr vor Ort.

Grüße #h


----------



## Zanderlady (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Hallöchen


Wir sind heute auch wieder in Roermond.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.
Werden auch winken und ausschau halten.
Achso, wie lange hat der Angelladen in Roermond eigendlich immer auf?
Jedesmal wenn wir dort angekommen sind ist er geschlossen gewesen.
Wir halten jetzt immer in Elmpt an, da kann man auch klingeln, wenn man noch was braucht und da es direkt am Ende der Autobahn ist, ist es noch nicht einmal ein umweg.

Gruß Christa


----------



## Lachsy (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Hallo christa, willkommen im AB.
Ich weis wo ihr sitzt, habe mir die bilder angesehn auf deiner HP  ich winke mal wenn ich zum Oolderplassen einfahre 

christa wo ist der Angelalden im Elmpt?????

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Ja genau. Wo ist der Angelladen in Elmpt??????????

Der in Roermond hat immer bis 18 Uhr auf! Außer Donnerstags, da bis 21 Uhr.
Und Samstags bis 17 Uhr!

Ist doch ein Service oder?

So, noch 30 minuten, dann schließe ich meinen Laden ab und los geht es.

Zander verhaften!

Grüße #h


----------



## Zanderlady (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Hallo

Ganz einfach. Am Ende der A52 Fahrtrichtung Roermond ist eine Ampel.
An dieser Ampel müßt Ihr rechts abbiegen und die nächst mögliche wieder rechts.
Das ist eine Sackgasse die heißt Tackenkamp.
Es sind dann auch schon Schilder aufgestellt mit "Ralfs Angelshop"
Ein kleiner Laden, aber ich habe bisher alles bekommen was ich wollte und was er nicht hat bestellt er sofort.
Und man darf ruhig klingeln falls es mal später wird und er eigendlich geschlossen hat.
Gruß
Christa


----------



## Zanderlady (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Hallo Lachsy.

Die Bilder von meiner Page sind nur vom Land aus gemacht, weil unser Boot kaputt war.
Normal sitzen wir weiter oben, wo wir dann mit unserem Boot stehen.
Werde meine Augen offen halten nach euch.

Gruß  Christa


----------



## naish (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

hi,
ich glaube ich habe euch auf dem rückweg gesehen auf der autobahn????!!!Auf der A44 in Höhe von der Rheinbrücke so gegen 20 vor 3. ODER?????????Habe meinen Cousin gerade in Ratingen abgesetzt. Habt Ihr wenigstens was gefangen????Ausser einem Rotauge nix aber auch gar nix. zwar ein paar bisse aber nie wat dran#q #q #q #q . zum verzweifeln. laut dem seidler ist momentan eh schlecht was fische angeht in roermond. haben alles ausprobiert. Schleppen, Vertikal, Köfi auf Grund, Köfi an Pose, Dendrobena auf Grund und Pose. Tauwurm, Futterkörbchen. Horror...Die nächste zeit werde ich roermond meiden, ist mir zu depremierend. werde jetzt mal üfter an die ruhr nach essen fahren, da fängt man wenigsten was:m :m :m 




			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo christa, willkommen im AB.
> Ich weis wo ihr sitzt, habe mir die bilder angesehn auf deiner HP  ich winke mal wenn ich zum Oolderplassen einfahre
> 
> christa wo ist der Angelalden im Elmpt?????
> ...


----------



## Lachsy (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

so auch wieder daheim ausser ein paar barsche war nix zu machen, waren auch oben bei Wessem . Gestern abend direkt richtung Wessem geschleust, und dort geblieben über nacht. War aber lustig, kollege markus versuchte sich im köfi senken, ein bild für die Götter.

20 vor 3 heute das kann . Bilder gibts nachher 

Zanderlady danke für die info 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Zanderlady (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

Wir haben ausser Köfis auch nichts gefangen.

Aber mein Mann war Sonntag abend noch mal draussen und hat einen 69cm Aal gefangen.

Gruß Christa


----------



## krauthi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Am Wende in Roermond??????*

wir waren auf der anlage  von marina oolderhuuske   und bei uns ging auch nichts 
haben von montag  bis heute   dort gezeltet   und  direkt an der fährüberfahrt  geangelt   außer einen kleinen barsch ging  nichts 

hat aber trotzdem viel spaß gemacht  da mein sohn  mit dabei gewesen ist   ist einfach klasse die anlage  für kinder  und angeln zu kombinieren 

 so zur später stunde   habe ich mich dan  mächtig  über deutsche bootsfahrer aufgeregt 
obwohl in diesem bereich   das bootsfahren tempomäßig  geregelt ist sind da eineige  mit super schnellen motorbooten  über die maas gebrettert  das man gehoft hat   das die wasserschutzpolizei  mal um die ecke kommt  aber leider vergebens   also die hatten locker   80 km/h drauf  und  20 km/h sind erlaubt 
im verlauf der dunkelheit   meinte  dan noch ein lebensmüder camper   mal eben so über die maas zu schwimmen   und zum gleichen zeitpunkt  kahm noch ein motorboot ohne beleuchtug   vorbei  aber zum glück haben  die es geschaft aneinander vorbei zu kommen 
und zu allemdem  zog dan noch ein  sturm auf   so das ich  nachts  das zelt  von innen  gehalten hab da ich dachte  wir fliegen weg 

da im moment die seen  und die maas selber  nicht gerade sehr  zum angeln einladen werde ich auch erst mal etwas pause machen   


gruß krauthi


----------

